# Don't trade with Ron !



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gent's I am posting this here because this is where it
will be most appreciated.

Long story short.
I was able to pick up a box of M-80's ( NC's, not fireworks)
Got them because I knew someone would want them.
Ron offered to buy them (100.00).
I replied, " if you want to trade, just send anything"
This is what shows up today










I feel totally inadequate....

Thanks Ron


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ron can do that to you - but in the nicest of ways - one of the all time great BOTL here. Enjoy those as he would want you too!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ha Ha! I'll bet your jaw hit the ground. Enjoy!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am sitting here just laughing....
What was I thinking....
I can't play with these boys....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'd trade my box for those as well......


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hell, I'd trade my left ... for those, nevermind.

Great job Ron as always to another very deserving BOTL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bull you should know better than to trust Ron


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I am sitting here just laughing....
> What was I thinking....
> I can't play with these boys....


I've had that thought SO many times...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet, good deal on your part. 

I'll have to remember that Ron must have failed math in HS...LOL :ss


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The man is lethal. Enjoy those beauties, Bull:dude:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

truthfully. I don't even know what the majority of those sticks are. But I want them. Nice trade.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit Ron on a great BOTL!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

That is sweet!!! 

I just called them 30 minutes ago to see if they had any M80s left and they were sold out! 

Great trade Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Al?


That's Ron for Ya ROTFLMAO


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Yeah, I think I'd trade my box for those as well......


My wife would be pissed if I traded my box for smokes :rotfl:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

That about as good a deal as the Louisiana Purchase


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice on both parts!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

That's a terrible trade


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dammmmnnnnn. Very nice!:banana:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Uhhhh, I've got a trade for M-80's cause that is un believable! I think that picture raised my P-ner a little!

Ron is DA man! No question about it! Good on ya Bull!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

From one great BOTL to Another !!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I remember when Ron smacked me when I first joined.

He is good people.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Gent's I am posting this here because this is where it
> will be most appreciated.
> 
> Long story short.
> ...


Al.....if sending me those smokes would help alleviate your feelings of anxiety,I'd be more than happy to start the healing process(who says I'm not compassionate?)


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

That's how it is done here on Puff... One taking care of the other...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Never had a trade with Ron and always wondered why --- Now I know!!!

WTG Ron!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow! I had one of thoes Bolivars compliments of Ron on my vacation a couple months ago........you are a lucky man :thumb:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, this just shows what BOTL's do for each other....Congrats


----------

